# Want to get a machine.



## Goshin (Jul 7, 2018)

S, after speaking with my mate who is a member on here, he says the Gaggia classic but not a new one. If I'm looking to spend £200 ish on the machine itself, which do you recommend?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Goshin said:


> S, after speaking with my mate who is a member on here, he says the Gaggia classic but not a new one. If I'm looking to spend £200 ish on the machine itself, which do you recommend?


Hi, did your mate recommend a grinder too? You need a good grinder in order to get a good espresso. A modified Gaggia Classsic, with a Rancilio Silvia steam wand) will set you back around £140 - £150, but you need a good grinder too, which will cost approximately £150 - £200 depending what you want. Both items second hand of course.

Welcome to the forum btw.

Oh, and don't forget freshly roasted good quality coffee, which will cost you at least approx. £5 for a 250g bag. You get better prices if you buy more, of corse.


----------



## Goshin (Jul 7, 2018)

Yeah - he mentioned the fact that the grinder is as important as the machine and to allow about another £200 on top for the grinder.


----------



## Goshin (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks for the wecone


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Goshin said:


> Yeah - he mentioned the fact that the grinder is as important as the machine and to allow about another £200 on top for the grinder.


I think you are good then. Keep an eye on the for sale section and see what's there that you might like.


----------



## Goshin (Jul 7, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sales post removed from Intro thread @fantasna


----------

